# Problema con el sonido (Resuelto)

## jlu85

Hola

Soy nuevo en Gentoo (desde ayer xD) y, aunque he usado debian durante los ultimos 3 años, Ubuntu (el cual he usado durante el ultimo) me ha malacostumbrado bastante por su facilidad.

Bien el problema es el siguiente:

Despues de emerger gnome y configurar alsa, resulta que el icono de la esquina superior derecha (el del altavoz) me sale con una X. Si trato de hacer doble click sobre él, me dice:

El control de volumen no encontró ningún elemento y/o dispositivo que controlar. Esto significa que no tiene los complementos correctos de GStreamer instalados o que no tiene una tarjeta de sonido configurada.

Puede quitar el control de volumen del panel pulsando con el botón derecho sobre el icono del altavoz en el panel y seleccionando «Quitar del panel» del menú.

o:

No se han encontrado complementos y/o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer.

Tengo los modulos de alsa y de mi tarjeta compilados y cargados, alsaconf detecto mi tarjeta correctamente, no recibo ningun error al ejecutar alsamixer y mi cuenta de usuario esta en el grupo audio.

Además puedo reproducir mp3 normalmente con mpg123 y he emergido gstreamer por si acaso

¿Cuál puede ser el problema?

Gracias por adelantado a quien me pueda ayudar y a quien no pues gracias por leer el postLast edited by jlu85 on Fri Jul 06, 2007 2:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Esto significa que no tiene los complementos correctos de GStreamer instalados

 

Estarás usando Gnome deduzco de eso, verdad?

La verdad, hace años que paso de Gnome, lo veo muy pesado para lo que necesito yo, así que no sabría decirte con exactitud, pero viendo:

```

media-libs/gstreamer

     Available versions:  

        (0.8)   0.8.11 ~0.8.12

        (0.10)  0.10.8 0.10.11 ~0.10.12

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Streaming media framework

```

Y

```
emerge -pv gstreamer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11  1,826 kB
```

Se ve que no requiere de ningún USE Flag adicional para funcionar, así que me imagino que te debe estar faltando poner una tilde en algun lado en lo que respecta al motor de sonido de Gnome.

No creo que necesites reemerger nada ni configurar nada mas en lo que respecta al kernel o alsa.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Mas que un problema de sonido, es un problema con el applet de sonido de Gnome. como te decia el compañero Inodoro, tenes gstreamer instalado? Fijate en ~/.xsession-errors si te da alguna pista. De ultima proba con otro app que cumpla la misma tarea a ver si tira, yo siempre use aumix, y fijate si funciona correctamente, para ir filtrando posibles problemas.

Saludos

----------

## jlu85

Ante todo gracias por responder

Bien pues, en efecto, he podido comprobar a lo largo de esta tarde que no se trata de un problema de sonido sino del applet como bien dices ahaw.

He estado jugando al Enemy Territory con sonido (aunque e tenido que hacer un pequeño apaño que no viene al caso pues es un problema que tiene este juego con amd64), he visto una peli con Totem y unos videos en youtube sin tener ningun tipo de problema. Por tanto definitivamente no es un problema con el sonido. 

Gracias otra vez por las respuestas. Mirare aumix y seguire investigando el origen del "problema" (me recuerda a mis primeros pasos con linux pero, en fin, asi es como se aprende)

----------

## jlu85

Pues parece ke el problemita finalmente me va a dar mas dolores de cabeza de lo que pensaba:

Acabo de instalar listen y resulta que ahora intento reproducir alguna cancion y se la salta. En primer lugar he pensado que podia ser algo relacionado con los permisos que se me haya pasado pero he ejecutado listen como root y pasa lo mismo. Así que lo he ejecutado desde un terminal (en vez de desde el menú gnome) para ver que me decia y cada vez que intento reproducir una canción me dice lo siguiente:

Player error: Could not initialize supporting library. gstautoaudiosink.c(235): gst_auto_audio_sink_find_best (): /playbin0/abin/gconfaudiosink0/bin1/autoaudiosink0:

Failed to find a supported audio sink

No se si tendrá algo que ver con el problema anterior pero segun he leido en google gstautoaudiosink es un plugin de gstreamer no?

Por favor alguien que arroje un poco de luz porque en este aspecto estoy muy perdido y no se por donde empezar.

Gracias

----------

## achaw

Si, la mano viene por ese lado. Arranca con Gstreamer que me parece que radica en eso....

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Tienes alsa en tus uses?

pega la salida  de emerge -pv listen (o audacious o uno de los tantos que hay GTK )

SAludos

----------

## jlu85

Tengo alsa en mis uses de todos modos lo dejo x aki por si akaso:

```
# emerge -pv media-sound/listen

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/listen-0.5  USE="X aac cdr flac ipod mad vorbis -libsexy*" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Saludos

----------

## jlu85

Problema resuelto.

Faltaba: 

```
# emerge gst-plugins-alsa
```

Esta es una de esas cosas que hace que me sienta estupido xDD.

Gracias a todos los que os habeis interesado

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *jlu85 wrote:*   

> Problema resuelto.
> 
> Faltaba: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vaya... No soy usuario de Gstreamer (y no creo que vaya a serlo jamás), pero

yo en tu caso reportaría un bug en bugzilla, solicitando la introducción de un

nuevo use flag en el ebuild de gstreamer. USE="alsa", que instale dicho paquete

como dependencia de forma automática si está activa.

El cambio es trivial, y no creo que haya mucho problema en hacer eso.

Eso si, si lo haces, asegúrate de buscar antes en bugzilla, no vaya a ser que

ya lo haya pedido alguien y dupliques el bug.

De esa forma, quizás en futuras versiones puedas controlar si usar alsa con

gstreamer o no con una use flag, y de esta manera, futuros usuario de gstreamer

no tendrás el problema que tú has tenido.

----------

